# Stallion question (slighty a girl topic)



## wyominggrandma

Don't know for sure, I know they say not to have a period and be hunting/hiking around bears as they can smell the blood. I would say a stallion might be able to smell the same thing and might react, but not because of hormones, but because of the smell of blood.
Some horses react to blood smell and totally blow up when you pack them with deer/elk , so might be for the same reasons they say don't work around stallions.
Maybe somebody will have a better answer for you.


----------



## Ebony2Rose

Thanks! I was kind of hesitant about asking this question. I know very little about stallions, as I am a mare/gelding lover. I wouldn't count on me owning one in the future, but it's always a considerating while handling a horse. The place I use to board at had three stallions! I guess thats not that many compared to some people.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

I have never heard of that :? Very interesting!


----------



## LusitanoLover

They tell you not to wear certain perfumes too, those with musk, like Opium, or to handle your mares in the same clothes that you handle your stallions. 

The reason is that stallions have the most highly developed sense of smell of the two sexes - horses can actually track like dogs, they can smell home, water, "other". So if the stallion is prone to reacting strongly, IOW, badly trained, certain smells may cause them to get upset or over excited, which can mean they attempt to mount you.

I made a point of always wearing perfume, and always handling my mares and stallions and geldings in any old order in the same clothes. The result is a stallion who is unperturbed by smells although still very interested.

One of my dogs and the stallion both sniff me from head to toe, literally, when I first see them, so they can find out where I have been and "who" I have been talking to. Horses can also orient themselves by sniffing the air to see if they can smell home, I have seen mine do it up to four miles from home and still get the correct orientation.


----------



## Poco1220

My stallion as well as the other I have worked with have never reacted to either my period or the smell of mares on me. I'd call it a total myth. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl

i dont think its a myth, i think its true. Were my friends use to board there horse they had a stallion (gorgeous blue roan) and if anyone was on there period and you walked by his stall he would pace and pace and pace and talk to you in that deep nicker. I think it just depends on the stud, some studs do it some dont.


----------



## LusitanoLover

reining girl said:


> I think it just depends on the stud, some studs do it some dont.


 I agree. How dangerous their reaction is depends on how well they have been trained and handled.


----------



## RoosterDo

I think its a total myth, I owned a stallion for 7 years and never once got a reaction to being on my period. I have heard people say this about dogs but I work in a grooming salon with all females and again have never had a problem, some of the more sniffy dogs may get a little more pushy male or female just because they are interested not because of some hormonal thing.


----------



## Ebony2Rose

A very interesting mix of reponsces ... I totally spelled that wrong sorry xD


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I wondered that too. I have never seen any changes in the stallions I have been around however. I had a gelding that would get 'turned on' though by me riding him. He was almost always having his thing out and hard while I was around. 

In almost every picture I had of him, it would be out. I don't know why. Some people around the area thought he was literaly sick in the head. He wouldn't have it out if a male rode him. He was anywhere from 9-12 yrs old when I had him.

He never tried to mount me or anything, thank goodness! It was just weird.


----------



## shesinthebarn

I agree with the perfume thing. I work with colts/stallions regularly and I have noticed a few of them reacted in a rather "horney" way to Calvin Clien CKOne! I dunno...maybe they just think it's a sexy smell! I no longer wear it at the farm.
I have never noticed a reaction to menstruation. I think if there was a time in a woman's cycle a stud would react to I think it would be ovulation. Stallions breed mares only when they are fertile (ovulating), so I think that would make more sense. There are studies showing that men are more attracted to women during ovulation, and a stallion's sense of smell is much more developed so it stands to reason that they would know when we have our hormonal changes.
Interesting topic!


----------



## kevinshorses

Just like a man can't tell when a mare is in heat by smell and stallion isn't tuned to a humans pheremones. I'm sure they can smell the difference but it probably doen't mean anything to them. I don't think many men get sexually aroused when a mare is in heat.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

kevinshorses said:


> Just like a man can't tell when a mare is in heat by smell and stallion isn't tuned to a humans pheremones. I'm sure they can smell the difference but it probably doen't mean anything to them. *I don't think many men get sexually aroused when a mare is in heat*.


roflmao!!! :rofl:

You just made my day.


----------



## reining girl

lol, you never know kevin. There was a man up in washington state who had a heart attack while having sex with his mare.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

what??? How could.... oh, nevermind.


----------



## reining girl

lol yep.


----------



## countmystrides

i was at a robert ross clinic with my gelding and i remember the barn was closed off (but the doors were open) and they had a hotdog stand in the doorway. well robert dover's stallion (who may i add was flawlesssss) was in the front of the barn and he was pacing like _crazy_. He has and will always stand out in my mind whenever i think of stallions. I remember this "idea" being said that girls should be careful when on their period around a stud, as they may get worked up. I do believe it to an extent, but i don't believe it's true with all stallions.


----------



## DakotaLuv

I don't think it makes a difference. I'm sure they can probably sense and smell that something is different, but i've never actually heard of a stallion reacting to somone on their period. I have two studs now and never see a difference in them. They don't react to my smell either after i've been around my mares or from my perfume. 

I think there would be quite a few stories if stallions actually acted differently when someone was on their period.


----------



## countmystrides

anywho, i looked it up and the answer is _no.._ just because a gelding is fixed doesn't mean they lost their sense of smell. And can they tell when your time of the month is? NOPE! If that were the case then we could all stop using our calenders to schedule it and just ask our horses. Also, horses do respond to _your smells _MOST animals do. Ever blew into your horse's nose when they're nervous or unsure about you? It'll let them know who you are, calm them down, and build a bond of trust. And think about it, when your horse goes to sniff you, YESS horses do it too, not just dogs!


----------



## Snookeys

I heard something like this too, but what I was told was that it was that a stallion would *react* (not necessarily get aroused, just react) when a girl was menstruating only if she used an external form, like a pad, as opposed to an internal form, like a tampon. I was also told by some chick that she was dragged into a stall by a stud because she was using a pad one day (he was particularly crazy so I wasn't fully in doubt at first, but still, that's nuts). I honestly don't think horses are affected by our cycles.

Countmystrides; It's not about the sense of smell changing within a gelding or stallion. It's about their reactions to certain smells/situations. You'll get a much more extreme response from a stallion when a mare is in heat, as opposed to a gelding (assuming he isn't proud cut).


----------



## msmaryy

This is funny that I see this question here because it reminds me of my granny back in the day. She was the type that would tell you not to be around a boy because they were nasty and YES she told me the tale of the stallions and our period... Well one out of two isn't bad granny!! LOL JK!!!!

But this is an old tale from long long ago and although I believe it may hold water for some studs with certian odors and such I do not believe it to always be true. Like many have posted here it will have a lot to do with the training of the stud... heck I used to own a stud that wouldn't take a second look at a mare in heat or otherwise EVER when he was saddled or haltered in hand. That was the way he was trained.

So I vote for myth busted.. although there are situations dealing with handling and training that may cause issues...


----------



## kitten_Val

kevinshorses said:


> Just like a man can't tell when a mare is in heat by smell and stallion isn't tuned to a humans pheremones. I'm sure they can smell the difference but it probably doen't mean anything to them. I don't think many men get sexually aroused when a mare is in heat.


Ha-ha! That was a good one.


To the OP... I've heard that too. Whether it's true or not - I don't know as I never really handled the stud. Dogs DEFINITELY notice that (even though men don't usually get sexually aroused when a female dog is in heat :wink: ). As for horses, very well may be true for some.


----------



## Eliz

Wait, I always thought that just because you're on your period doesn't mean you're at your most fertile. In fact, I've heard your a bit less likely to get pregnant if you have sex on your period? I mean there is a chance but it has to do with what cycle your ovaries are in, not the menstration.

So if that's true, it'd just be because of the blood, not because you're more fertile or attractive to them...


----------



## ErikaLynn

That is a myth...same with periods attracting bears.


----------



## shesinthebarn

Eliz said:


> Wait, I always thought that just because you're on your period doesn't mean you're at your most fertile. In fact, I've heard your a bit less likely to get pregnant if you have sex on your period? I mean there is a chance but it has to do with what cycle your ovaries are in, not the menstration.
> 
> So if that's true, it'd just be because of the blood, not because you're more fertile or attractive to them...


True. Women are most likely NOT fertile during menstruation. This is the case MOST of the time. Ovulation occurs mid-cycle (cycle is from counted from first day of period to day before next period. Typically a 27 - 29 day cycle for most) and this is when you are fertile. Just want to add a caveat this is not always the case! This is why I don't think studs would react to the smell of menstrual blood - it's an indicator of non-fertility for the most part.


----------



## nrhareiner

Ebony2Rose said:


> Today someone told me handling a stallion while you are on your period isn't a good idea. However, unlikes mares when we are on our "periods" I didn't really think it we the nessicery "hormones" to trigger an abnormal behaivor. Am I wrong?


I have owned several stallions I also collect on many out side stallions. That is a bunch of BS. Makes no difference. A well behaved stallion is a well behaved stallion and on that is not is not. It is training nothing more or less.


----------



## kevinshorses

ErikaLynn said:


> That is a myth...*same with periods attracting bears.*




If you venture into Grizzly bear country women are advised by the Fish and Game to not go during thier period because the smell of blood could attract bears. I don't know how often it has happened but it seems sensible.


----------



## msmaryy

kevinshorses said:


> [/B]
> 
> If you venture into Grizzly bear country women are advised by the Fish and Game to not go during thier period because the smell of blood could attract bears. I don't know how often it has happened but it seems sensible.


 
I will agree that this sounds reasonable.


----------



## countmystrides

_Snookeys_ i know that's the case, but what i read is that a stallion can't possibly sense more than a gelding.. and a gelding would not be able to sense when i had my period. Stallions may react differently, yes, but their senses are still the same. The difference between a stallion and a gelding is _reaction_. 

For example : all males start off as stallions, correct? Well if i geld my hypothetical 7 year old stallion, he's still the same horse, just without the testosterone levels. But when my time of month comes along do you think he's suddenly going to be _immune_ to when i have my period? No, if he knew i had it before, he'd know it had it now. If a horse was going to react differently because i had my period, although he would in noway be prepared to "get his stud on" _persay.._ it'd still be a flashback and chances are he'd act up. Gelding doesn't take their sense's away. 

They may smell perfumes and other mares and their reaction probably has a lot to do with your horse's training. But considering most of the stallion owners on here (as far as i've seen all) have pointed out that they've never actually had a stallion act up because they had their period, i'd say this myth has been busted. :wink:


----------



## kimber769

Whether fact or myth I don't know but I do know that there are many people that believe that women should not go anywhere near a stallion when you are having your period. When I first brought my stallion home my one neighbor would actually drive her daughters to the bus stop when they were having their period. She was afraid that my boy would 'smell' them and would bust through his fence and attack them. She finally asked me about him and I told her that I go in his field at least 3 times a day everyday and he has never done a single thing wrong when it was my time of the month. I found it slightly amusing but the woman was seriously afraid for the safety of her daughters!


----------



## ErikaLynn

kevinshorses said:


> [/B]
> 
> If you venture into Grizzly bear country women are advised by the Fish and Game to not go during thier period because the smell of blood could attract bears. I don't know how often it has happened but it seems sensible.



Really? I can see maybe if you don't dispose of your sanitary products correctly then that could attract bears, but not a person on their period. That just sounds silly to me. Same with a stallion knowing you're on your period. I don't really think animals care/know, because humans smell different than animals.


----------



## msmaryy

ErikaLynn said:


> Really? I can see maybe if you don't dispose of your sanitary products correctly then that could attract bears, but not a person on their period. That just sounds silly to me. Same with a stallion knowing you're on your period. I don't really think animals care/know, because humans smell different than animals.


 
The animals sense of smell is much different than ours.. I see no reason that a bear couldn't pick up on the scent of this. Not silly at all.


----------



## Lonestar22

Swimming in the ocean while on your period can attract sharks. So why can't a bear be attracted to the smell of blood?


----------



## kevinshorses

ErikaLynn said:


> Really? I can see maybe if you don't dispose of your sanitary products correctly then that could attract bears, but not a person on their period. That just sounds silly to me. Same with a stallion knowing you're on your period. I don't really think animals care/know, because humans smell different than animals.


Bears don't care that you are menstrating they care that you smell like food. There are not alot of flush toilets in the Wyoming and Montana wilderness so any way you dispose of sanitary products may attract preditors.


----------



## ErikaLynn

kevinshorses said:


> Bears don't care that you are menstrating they care that you smell like food. There are not alot of flush toilets in the Wyoming and Montana wilderness so any way you dispose of sanitary products may attract preditors.



Exactly why you shouldn't be able to go out there on your period...eventually you are going to have to change. Aren't bears scared of humans, unless they are being threatened? You think they are just going to come up to you and attack out of nowhere? It may be true, but it's really hard for me to believe it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I never gave it a second thought - if you shouldn't be handling stallions on your period, then you better make for the hills if you cut yourself around them! If stallions could smell our "fertility", then why aren't they mounting pet goats or chasing the family dog when they're in heat?

They may pull a flehmen response if they can smell it, but they'll do that over ANY weird smell (handle ANY gender horse after a garter snake has stunk on you).

As for the blood and wild animals, it makes perfect sense. Think about every dog you've ever encountered on your period - we INSTINCTIVELY cross your legs and put our hands down when we see a dog approach, we KNOW where they're headed! To any carnivore, we just smell like a tasty treat.


----------



## kitten_Val

kevinshorses said:


> Bears don't care that you are menstrating they care that you smell like food. There are not alot of flush toilets in the Wyoming and Montana wilderness so *any way you dispose of sanitary products *may attract preditors.


Or just pee somewhere in bushes should I add...


----------



## kevinshorses

ErikaLynn said:


> Exactly why you shouldn't be able to go out there on your period...eventually you are going to have to change. Aren't bears scared of humans, unless they are being threatened? You think they are just going to come up to you and attack out of nowhere? It may be true, but it's really hard for me to believe it.


You can believe it or not. My wife doesn't have much desire to go to grizzly country and my children are all boys so I don't care much if it's true but it seems to make sense to me.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

How about you go stand in bear country when they're all coming out of hibernation hungry, on your period, and tell us how it goes? :lol:

I don't know about you, but I have zero desire to find out if it's "true". A bear will track you like a wounded deer if you cut yourself deep enough to leave a blood trail, I don't see how a period could be any different. It has a VERY distinctive smell and a bear ain't gonna be afraid of you if you smell like an easy dinner.


----------



## DanniS

dont know if its any help, but my stallion does not react, to any of the mentioned!! maybe in some cases it can happen, it may just be down to the individual horse


----------



## ErikaLynn

I've been camping while on my period...never saw a bear. I actually never saw a bear in the wild. I've seen evidence a bear was there, but no bear. 

And it's not like you would be running in the woods with a blood trail when you're on your period. Bears have a pretty big diet, so I highly doubt that they are waste their time sniffing out a woman on her period, when there is a stream with fish, a tree with berries bears don't even waste their time chasing deer to eat.

The whole thing is just silly..with any animal...bear, stallion, shark whatever. I don't think it's a silly question to ask, but I just think it's a little too far fetched to think that a stallion will attack you or a bear is going to hunt you for food when you have your period.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Erikalynn, up at the national park: yellowstone and grand teton, they actually have pamphlets about hiking in the back country and about women on their periods and the caution they should take while being in the backcountry. 
So, while you might think it is silly, guess the rangers and such don't think its silly. Where I live in Wyoming, its very very common to see bears in the wild, while hiking, riding horses or just driving.... So, maybe you should not write and say how silly something is until you have made sure what is being said is actually silly and not fact. Also not sure where you get your facts about bears dont' waste their time chasing deer, I have watched a black bear/ grizzly from afar chasing and pulling down a deer, elk and any other animal that they can. Including humans. They advise you not to hike with dogs either, and they are forbidden on the national forest back country trails, dog sees bear, bear gets mad and then chases dog, dog runs back to human with a ****ed bear on its tail.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

I don't think people realize that for as big and cumbersome as a bear LOOKS, they're as fast as deer with an average speed of about 45km/h and a top speed of 60km/h. They may not be as agile, but bears are MOST then capable of running down food if they need to.


----------



## wyominggrandma

yea. Bears, especially grizzlies do exactly what they want when they want to. If as Erikalynn states that they are too busy eating berries and such, why do humans end up as bear food? And they DONT have to feel threatened to attack, that is why some bears, both black and grizzlies have been known to take campers right out of their tents at night. Happens quite often, happened to a young boy in Utah, has happened to many campers in Yellowstone and lots of attacks in Alaska. You have to give bears all the respect in the world because they can and will attack anything they want.


----------



## ErikaLynn

wyominggrandma said:


> yea. Bears, especially grizzlies do exactly what they want when they want to. If as Erikalynn states that they are too busy eating berries and such, why do humans end up as bear food? And they DONT have to feel threatened to attack, that is why some bears, both black and grizzlies have been known to take campers right out of their tents at night. Happens quite often, happened to a young boy in Utah, has happened to many campers in Yellowstone and lots of attacks in Alaska. You have to give bears all the respect in the world because they can and will attack anything they want.



I know bears are fast and are perfectly capable of chasing deer. I still think it's silly, and not just silly, it's ridiculous. I believe they have those pamphlets saying don't hike on your period, because where are you going to put used sanitary napkins? If you throw them in the woods, and bear can definitely sniff them out..if you carry it with you a bear can sniff it, and that's when I think it will attack. 

Ok and bears have been know to attack campers, you said it yourself, it's because people lack respect for them. Is a bear really going to go up to me and eat just because I have my period...no. Now, a bear would eat me if I threw a dirty pad at it. And didnt respect it's space. A bear doesn't care I have my period. End of story. 

And Grandma, if you are mocking me, do it through a PM. 

Sorry for hijacking this thread..it won't happen again. I said what I needed to say.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am not mocking you. I am just stating the facts. If you have never encountered a bear, like you said, how do you know what can happen? How do you know what bears will do if you have not ever seen one in the wild? I have seen plenty in the wild....
And again, if you have never encountered a bear, saying they won't attack you if you don't get in their space is crazy. I didn't say its because people lack respect, I said they attack when they want to, if for no other reason because you are standing or walking or riding through an area they are in or want to be in. If they are so not going to attack unless you get into their space, tell me why, or better yet, tell the families of the dead campers why they were pulled from their tents in the middle of the night? 
You go ahead and try to say we are not correct talking about blood smell drawing attention to bears, stallions, sharks or whatever else folks said, guess you must know more than the experts who deal with these animals daily and the conquences of people not taking advice.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Stallions will definitely notice if the chemical composition of your body is altered. Whether you're sick, menstruating, bleeding profusely from a wound etc. Most well trained stallions will note it but not respond. Ill mannered stallions could get excited by a new or different smell especially if it's a blood smell and excitment can sometimes lead to aggression. It is not due to the hormones but the fact that blood of any kind has a distinct smell. As has been said before, any moderately well trained horse will not react to a woman during her period or any other strong scent on you but you can be sure they have noted it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/menstruation_data.html

Honestly, I'm not taking a chance. Nobody is saying a bear is going to HUNT you down on your period. The point is that they can obviously smell it and in an instance where you DO encounter a bear, it may be a provoking factor as to whether or not the bear attacks.


----------



## Walkamile

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Stallions will definitely notice if the chemical composition of your body is altered. Whether you're sick, menstruating, bleeding profusely from a wound etc. Most well trained stallions will note it but not respond. Ill mannered stallions could get excited by a new or different smell especially if it's a blood smell and excitment can sometimes lead to aggression. It is not due to the hormones but the fact that blood of any kind has a distinct smell. As has been said before, any moderately well trained horse will not react to a woman during her period or any other strong scent on you but you can be sure they have noted it.


Have to agree. One barn that I rode/worked at had a very ill mannered stallion. BO was very firm about not going near him during that time of the month. Another barn I rode/worked at had three stallions. Very well mannered and was never an issue. 

As far as bears and ect. go, their sense of smell puts ours to shame. I have no doubt they can smell blood, menstrual or other. I personally wouldn't want to put it to a test. Fortunately I no longer have to concern myself with that part of being female! :wink:


----------



## kevinshorses

I'm sure Philadephia bears are far too sophisticated and urbane to attack a human because they smell like blood but Wyoming bears are not that civilized.


----------



## Ebony2Rose

Wow, didn't expect so many answers! When, I do think about it, it does make sense. I live in Florida so there are very few bears- at least around where I live.


----------



## EternalSun

That's true, Kevin. Philedelphia bears are much too busy accessorizing their du-rags and spraying graffiti on the sides of buildings to hunt down period stricken women.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Oh Kevinshorses, you made me laugh and tonight I needed a good laugh. You are probably right, Wyoming bears are crude, rude and socially unacceptable compared to Philadelphia bears.


----------



## ErikaLynn

wyominggrandma said:


> Oh Kevinshorses, you made me laugh and tonight I needed a good laugh. You are probably right, Wyoming bears are crude, rude and socially unacceptable compared to Philadelphia bears.



Yes the bears are just like the people in Wyoming, crude and rude. Told you if you wanted to mock me...message me.

Same with you other people...what are you people like 5 years old?

And Kevin what's URBANE? last time I checked its Urban


----------



## maura

*ur·bane*

  [ur-*beyn*] 
*–adjective *1. having the polish and suavity regarded as characteristic of sophisticated social life in major cities: _an urbane manner. _

2. reflecting elegance, sophistication, etc., esp. in expression: _He maintained an urbane tone in his letters._

Erika, I read this entire thread, and I did not see where anyone was mocking you and I am a little confused as to why you're being so defensive. Kevinshorses and Wyominggrandma were joking, but I did not read it as being directed at you.


----------



## ErikaLynn

maura said:


> *ur·bane*
> 
> [ur-*beyn*]
> *–adjective *1. having the polish and suavity regarded as characteristic of sophisticated social life in major cities: _an urbane manner. _
> 
> 2. reflecting elegance, sophistication, etc., esp. in expression: _He maintained an urbane tone in his letters._
> 
> Erika, I read this entire thread, and I did not see where anyone was mocking you and I am a little confused as to why you're being so defensive. Kevinshorses and Wyominggrandma were joking, but I did not read it as being directed at you.



Im from Philadelphia, it says it right on the side. Joking or not, I'm offended. And yes it hurt my feelings. So can it just be dropped now, and just get back to what this threat is really about...thanks

Oh and thanks for the English lesson..I didnt know urbane was a word. (obviously)


----------



## kevinshorses

ErikaLynn said:


> Told you if you wanted to mock me...message me.


You're not the boss of me!!!


----------



## shesinthebarn

kevinshorses said:


> You're not the boss of me!!!


Pffft!


----------



## kmacdougall

HAHAHAHA oh my goodness Kevin am I ever glad you're back from the wilderness and causing minor turbulence again!

As far as the issue, I'm on the side of well behaved stallion is a well behaved stallion in all situations. 
As for the bears, I'm not about to offer myself as the sacrificial lamb of testing that theory.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Get a grip erikalynn.... nobody is mocking you, I just stated the facts, until you have been around bears, you don't have a clue what they can and will do.I live around bears and know the damage they can cause. I don't appreciate being called rude and crude, that comment is totally uncalled for.


----------



## kevinshorses

I was mocking erikalynn. The fact that she lives in a city and is lecturing people that live around wild animals and have far more experience with them struck me as ironic (or a word that rhymes with ironic). I guess she'll get over it or die mad.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Who was that "expert" bear guy on animal planet? He got himself and girlfriend killed by a bear, at night... in a tent (I heard). The one time they weren't even studying the bears, they got killed. 

Personally, I am scared to death of them. I have never seen one the wild, thank goodness. But people round here say they are getting more and more common O.O


----------



## maura

> I was mocking erikalynn.


I stand corrected.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I agree with kevinshorses whether she takes it as mocking or not. Erikalynn lives in the big city, probably the only bears she has seen is the zoo, yet she is telling us all how bears don't just attack humans, and they just eat their berries and such. Get real. Yes, the bear expert who stated the bears loved him and he lived with him was eaten along with his girlfriend totally unexpected. Why? Because a bear got mad and decided the human was a good target.
And please quit telling me to PM you erikalynn to mock you. I am NOT now and I haven't done that and won't PM you.... Now, I will let Kevinshorses continue to make me laugh by his posts,, mocking or not..


----------



## maura

WG, 

Please don't get me wrong. I am a big fan of kevin's no nonsense approach.

And I don't disagree with either of you, I will defer to folks with more experience than I with brown bears and grizzlies. 

I just didn't catch the Philadelphia reference.


----------



## ErikaLynn

Whatever guys, I just think it's a myth...ok. You can tell me fact after fact, I won't believe you. And just because I live in a big city does't mean I'm an idiot. Which was kind of implied. I was stating MY opinion and what I though. I don't appreciate being ripped on because of where I live. And pretty much being bashed by people that don't know me. I stand by what I said, and you think I'm stupid for thinking bears don't care about women on their periods (i know you people didnt directly say I was stupid, but it was for sure implied). I think you guys are stupid for thinking it's not a myth, I don't care if you are a bear expert or not. 

Disagree with me all you want...but DONT make fun of me just because of where I live, it doesnt mean I've never been outside of the city before or to other states or countries...And I'm sure you people are older than 15, so maybe you should stop taunting people online like high school girls. I told you it offended me, and yet you are still jabbing at it. Give it up.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I never even said anything about where you live UNTIL you called wyoming people rude and crude. I just stated the facts about bears and since out here in the areas we live in we deal with bears, maybe, just maybe we do know what is going on. You can believe whatever you want, just don't call people rude and crude. I never once called you names, just stated that since we do live with bears and have seen what they do, and you yourself admitted you had never seen a bear in the wild, seems that maybe we might know a bit more.
Go ahead and beleive what you want, I just wouldn't go hiking around the woods in wild country thinking bears will leave you alone since you smell like human.
You grouped Wyoming people as rude and crude, I never called you or your state names.


----------



## ErikaLynn

wyominggrandma said:


> I never even said anything about where you live UNTIL you called wyoming people rude and crude. I just stated the facts about bears and since out here in the areas we live in we deal with bears, maybe, just maybe we do know what is going on. You can believe whatever you want, just don't call people rude and crude. I never once called you names, just stated that since we do live with bears and have seen what they do, and you yourself admitted you had never seen a bear in the wild, seems that maybe we might know a bit more.
> Go ahead and beleive what you want, I just wouldn't go hiking around the woods in wild country thinking bears will leave you alone since you smell like human.
> You grouped Wyoming people as rude and crude, I never called you or your state names.


Sorry for calling you names. But there are 3 people making fun of me, because of what I said and just thinking its hilarious that some girl from the city said something about bears, like I'm some moron that knows nothing about the wilderness or whatever. I think the Philadelphia comments were completely uncalled for and it was a rude thing to say, and it was also rude to laugh and play along with it. Then keep doing it when I clearly said I was offended.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think what happened is you made a blanket statement that " bears wouldn't do that" no matter what the experts say, then admitted you had never even seen a bear in the wild. I beleive you commented on stallions not being affected by the smell either. Again, a blanket statement that basically said you know better than anyone.... Okay, if that is your opinion, then thats fine, but to keep stating that everyone else is stupid because they don't believe what you say is the truth makes it sound like you are making fun of everyone else.
Your opinion is yours, but to sound so superior and telling the rest of us are stupid because we believe what you consider a "myth" is mocking us all.
Also, this is a public forum and you are going to get laughed at, mocked and everything else because EVERYONE does have their opinions and can state them. Everyone gets shut down at some point, its gonna happen with so many people on a public forum. But you have to remember, what one person believes whether truth or myth is their right. But to have someone tell pretty much all of us, except you that the experts don't know a thing and its all myths and you know its not true, expect to get laughed at, mocked and bullied.
And since you do not run the public forum, you can't just tell people to stop and expect they will mind you. Read some of the other posts on different things, pages and pages of messages can be written that is crazy and goofy. 
Nobody called you a moron, nobody said anything bad, you just took it that way and got mad and got offended. If you don't want to read about it anymore, then don't answer or don't read the posts on this subject.


----------



## LusitanoLover

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Stallions will definitely notice if the chemical composition of your body is altered. Whether you're sick, menstruating, bleeding profusely from a wound etc. Most well trained stallions will note it but not respond. Ill mannered stallions could get excited by a new or different smell especially if it's a blood smell and excitment can sometimes lead to aggression. It is not due to the hormones but the fact that blood of any kind has a distinct smell. As has been said before, any moderately well trained horse will not react to a woman during her period or any other strong scent on you but you can be sure they have noted it.


This is exactly right IMO. The point about warning people about risks is that with large animals, where contact alone i.e. being crushed, can kill a person, never mind actually being attacked, is that you take the worst case scenario. The fact that most stallions will not respond, and (I do not know if this is the case) most bears do not attack, is beside the point, because if they do, it will be serious, so why take the risk?


----------



## mom2pride

Honestly, I would worry more about a mountain cat, than a bear...I believe there are more attacks by cats each year than by bears, No???


----------



## trailhorserider

I am much more afraid of bears. They are fearless, while cats can usually be intimidated. But I have never encountered either one on the trail. I did see a bear on the way to a ride though. We were like "there's a bear" as he runs away from the truck. Then we parked and rode there. :lol:

But I HAVE heard that you shouldn't go camping while you have your period. It's not that the animals are responding to your phermones, it's that they respond to the smell of blood. To a bear, blood means fresh meat to eat.


----------



## LusitanoLover

I would be terrified riding near bears or mountain cats. The fiercest animals we have in the UK are badgers and feral wild boar. :-o


----------



## QHDragon

My dog notices when I am on my period, but I think that has to due more with the fact that I generally use pads. I have never ever had a horse, stallion, gelding, or mare react any differently to me when I am on my period.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Oh good gravy. If you're so insistent that you're right, how about you go sit in a tree on your period so you can prove us all wrong?

Just because you THINK it's a myth doesn't make it a **** good reason to go crashing through the woods swinging a used tampon over your head. Not enough research has been done enough to verify - they proved a fierce reaction in polar bears and no real response in black or grizzly bears. If you are so pig headed that you think you know better then woodsmen and scientists around the world, then go do your own experiment before shooting your ignorant mouth off.

Nobody is saying it's FACT, we are saying it is a VERY real possibility and one people should be AWARE of. Based on your logic, you'd tell a blonde it was safe to let a serial killer in because he'd only ever murdered brunettes!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Hee Hee Hee, you said it so well and too the point.. MacabreMikolaj.


----------



## kevinshorses

It's a proven fact that Philidephia bears prefer blondes!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

*hugs to Kevin and Macbre and Grandma* 

You guys just crack me up. And since I too live in PA I'm an expert on PA bears and they definitely prefer blondes although something about red heads on their periods get them going as well! Either way I'm a brunette so I should be ok, but I always camp with a blonde to be safe =P


----------



## GreyRay

lol!
I can honestly say I hope to never see a bear, mt. lion, or any other animal that could possibly try to eat me, outside a zoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

i have never had nything happen to me. my x-stallion coulnt smell it, my mare cant smell it, my gelding doesnt smell it, but the dogs do. my friends dig tried to hump her leg when she was on hers :S sick minded dog
but to make it short, i dont think its true that they can smell you when on your period


----------



## mom2pride

Erm...I don't think that they "can't" smell it...of course a horse could smell your blood, doesn't matter how "little", it's just they don't react to it, like they would an open carcass, wild animal, or something like that...but don't ever think they "can't" smell it...that's absurd.


----------



## PintoTess

oh i didnt mean they cant smell it lol. worded it wrong, i meant they dont particullarly care.


----------



## mom2pride

PintoTess said:


> oh i didnt mean they cant smell it lol. worded it wrong, i meant they dont particullarly care.


Kinda thought that's what you may have meant...:wink: Glad you clarified!


----------



## PintoTess

hehehehehehe lol


----------



## inaclick

My 2 cents:

Dogs react positively to women's period because a ***** in heat will actually bleed. The women are actually NOT fertile when they have their period, but the female dogs are.
By reacting positively I mean attempting to hump, mount, sniffing and walking around you with an Elvis Presley face.

Mares however do NOT bleed during their heat cycle. Almost any other animal can notice a chance in your smell. That includes period, another perfume, being ill, etc. Dolphins can also "see" if you're pregnant.

You seem to forget that it's not just the blood that changes the odour during female menstruation. Our sweat smells different, our skin smells different, our hair gets a slightly different texture and so on. Period is not just = a woman dripping blood. It's not similar to a woman cutting her finger.

So yes I do believe almost any animal can find out if you're on your period. How they decide to react is not just species behavior but sometimes individual behavior as well. Some consider it a sexually arousing signal, some consider it "Lunch!" signal, some just notice "this human smells funky today" and thats all.

About bears:
Last time a tourist was killed in the Romanian mountains, it was an American. Everyone ran for their lives, only the American woman...stopped to take a picture. She got the final shot, so to say. 
Please, for everyone;s safety, do some research about various wildlife you might encounter. It might save your life someday. Bears are very agile, very fast and yes, most of them WOULD pick you over a berry.

Seriously, what would you pick, a **** cranberry or a Big Mac?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Mmmmmm.... Big Mac!


----------



## shianne35

wow, interesting reading. I've worked around stallions before and never had any issues with the well trained ones. the rank ones having not been handled properly were just as stupid when I wasn't bleeding as when I was. 

One of the best horses I ever rode was a stallion, he was the same day in and day out. why??? because of his well breeding and well training. simple.
so I vote no stallions are not aroused by the scent of a female's cycle.

Now, bears yah I'd say so. for crying out loud they'll travel miles to raid a garbage can, or rip apart a car to get to a peanut butter sandwitch that's inside it and I'm sure the smell of fresh blood is whole lot more tempting that a can of trash or a peanut butter sandwitch inside a car.


----------



## jamt72

From personal experience I believe it to be true. I and my friend were both on our monthlys and went out to the woods to catch a horse and the studs came stampeding us and the mares of course followed. We had to keep hiding behind trees in order to keep away from them, they finally left us alone and we took off for the house.


----------



## LusitanoLover

jamt72 said:


> the studs came stampeding us and the mares of course followed.


 That must have been quite scary! It is normal for the stallions to "see off" any perceived threats to the mares, so whether it was your cycle that caused the behaviour or just your presence too close to the mares is debatable unless they showed different behaviour at other times. It would be odd for them all to react - as we all have been saying in this thread, it is would be the very occasional stallion that did react aggressively to the smell rather than all of them, but the risk is there.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I think the entire point is not to AVOID horses or camping when on your period, just be aware that any change in your body chemistry can make animals react unusually.


----------



## ErikaLynn

kevinshorses said:


> It's a proven fact that Philidephia bears prefer blondes!



Thank god I'm a brunette.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

I've noticed subtle changes in the behavior of my horses, mares, stallions and geldings when I'm menstrating... I attribute that to the changes the whole body goes through, and the fact that, yes, animals can "scent" "see" or "feel" these changes far better than humans can. Our whole body chemistry changes... that said, I've never noticed any aggression or sexual "advances" from the horses... just slight changes in their communication and attitude. (so slight I may never have noticed if I don't know each horse so very well.)

Another aspect which may or may not play a role would be our temperment changes... some women badly PMS - horses are very sensitive to our moods... so if a woman becomes "unbalanced" (as some do... and others don't) the horse may actually be responding to that, rather than any particular scent.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

For some reason, over the last year, I've started to become a COW during that little episode. I've NEVER been a person afflicted by any PMS moodiness, but I'm actually reaching a point where I throw up my hands and just avoid training my horses for a couple days because I have ZERO patience, which of course makes them VERY sensitive to the change. I'll never forget awhile ago, I'd gone off the pill, and I was having an argument with Jynx and suddenly went "why on EARTH am I getting so mad at her for not learning this fast enough?" Bingo bambo, a day later I had my answer! :lol:

A little unrelated, but I know a lot of women who can't admit they suffer emotional changes, I wonder how many horses are actually reacting to that as opposed to an actual scent change?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

That was sort of where I was going with it. THEY can tell, even if we don't think there's a difference in us... whether it's the scent change, or the energy change - doesn't really matter there are horses who will "react" to it, just as there are many who won't, but, I think they all DO notice.


----------



## tempest

Body language plays a huge factor too. Women and girls while PMSing will carry themselves differently than normal. Your body language tells all.


----------



## rbarlo32

my shetland colts don't react at all


----------



## LusitanoLover

ErikaLynn said:


> Thank god I'm a brunette.


What I want to know, before I visit the US, is what about going rapidly grey? Would that be polar bears? Then I'd be OK.......


----------



## Gus

hmmmmmmmm very interesting....perhaps just some stallions dont react and others would respond differently I've never been around a stallion long enough but I am definately curious now


----------



## Mindbuzzler

I am owning my stallion for almost twenty two years and have never seen him reacting to it if I or other women had their period. However, when the owner of the yard where I kept him fell pregnant he did react by behaving at his best up to the point when her son was born at which point he returned to his usual boisterous behaviour. He has always been very good in picking up when I have been sick or unwell and he completely drops any stallion behaviour. The same is true for kids being around, a five year old can lead him passed mares in season without him making any noise, not so if I do it.


----------



## LusitanoLover

Mindbuzzler. That is because you have a properly trained and bonded stallion. He is only boisterous with you and other capable people because he thinks it is amusing and he knows you will play along. Stallions are programmed to look out for the herd, so good stallions do just that with the frail and children. I've had mine 10 years and he is the same. Stallions need a stable environment to react "properly", that is why stallions in mixed or boarding yards need to be dealt with with a little caution if you are a stranger to them.


----------



## fvfarabians

yes a stallion can get excited about a womens period.

I had a shetland pony stud years ago. The one day I went into the pasture (dont know what I was doing anymore) I had my period that day and he got all studdy toward me. I hit him trying to get him to back off, and he mounted me broke three ribs, messed my hip and knee up for life and well as my shoulder. So yes it can happen rare but can happen.

I have 5 stallions now. Only one of the 5 have tried (but i was not on my period that time). BUT the one that tried was a bottle baby. He tried it when he was a yearling and never tried it again.

My man happend to be in the pen with me, we were working on the fence. Amir (the stud) ran up to me grunting went to mount and to tell the truth my man let him have it right on the end of the nose. Not once (now that he is three) has he tried it again. I work with him all the time plus ride him and not a thing happends. Think he did it tho as he thought I was his mom and was not sure at the time that he was a horse. Not real sure why he tried.

There is a dog out were my man works that will mount all females he come in contact with, as well as female calves. Never mounts a man or a bull calf. Just the girls. That harder you hit him the more he likes it to. You can yell and scream all you want he don't care but if a man comes out he is GONE. It's really wired.


----------



## davidwilsoon

LusitanoLover said:


> I agree. How dangerous their reaction is depends on how well they have been trained and handled.


I think its a total myth, I owned a stallion for 7 years and never once got a reaction to being on my period. I have heard people say this about dogs but I work in a grooming salon with all females and again have never had a problem, some of the more sniffy dogs may get a little more pushy male or female just because they are interested not because of some hormonal thing.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stallion-question-slighty-girl-topic-67653/#ixzz13xDmgSAs​


----------



## Appyfreak

I also have heard it, but having been around, and owning several stallion, never had an issue with it.

now cows..... thats a different story


----------



## Rosalle X

My friends stallion tryes to hump women, but she says it only tryes to hump her when shes on, may just be coinsodence, but i heard a lady talking about it at a show once ... i think there is truth in it.


----------

